# goat ate candy bar mylar wrapper and all



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone any experience or thoughts on what will happen with the Mylar candy wrapper and will pass it through a goat's digestive system?

thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id say 95% chance it will pass. Ive had alot of little things end up in goats mouths that they hurry up and swallow as you're yelling at em to spit it out. But with anything ingested, a small chance for it to cause a blockage. Had a goat eat a 1 5/8 " drywall screw before and no ill came of it. Granted we ran and goat a stomach magnet and make her eat that as well  Good luck, hope all turns out ok.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd be surprised if your goat was damaged by a candy wrapper. Cuzco ate a a plastic bread bag one time and nothing ever came of it. And I know I'm not the only person here with a similar story! 

I thought that the ability to ingest foreign objects and thrive was the trademark feature of goats. Don't they also eat tin cans?


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks,
That was what I had hoped, the only thing that concerned me was that it would end up stuck in one of the digestive "stomachs" and never break down....has anyone seen any funny looking "berries" coming out of the tail end of their goats?

Joe


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You mean like strawberries or blueberries? Nope.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The wrapper will be stuck in the reticulum. It is a honey combed structure and can only pass small food particles. Bags, wrappers and other items too large to pass through accumulate there. Usually it wads up and doesn't present a problem for the goat but too much trash can plug the digestive process which would require surgery to remove the items. Here is a good link about the digestive system of a goat. http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoa ... atfs14.htm


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

A question is have you ever seen anything get back up and spit out by your goats, at this stage spoken of in the article you sent... "At regular intervals the cud is brought back up to the goatâ€™s mouth to be chewed on some more and then swallowed again"

Thanks Rex

Joe


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never seen anything come back out of their mouth once eaten. Once it gets past the rumen into the reticulum it is there to stay. I did once have a goat pass a piece of tinsil from a christmas tree. It had berries on it at regular intervals and was very festive....lol I wish I had kept it.


----------

